# Off to Le Mans :D



## JohnnyChaos (Jun 11, 2008)

> Le Mans: a 24-hour party  with one hell of a race attached
> From high-octane thrills on the track to funfairs and cognac pancakes, Le Mans has everything



I'm setting off in about 4 hours, will arrive in Zebrugge about 8am then it's a 5 hour ride to Le Mans. 
Sounds like we're going to have fun! and I'm real glad we're staying in the Danish camp with all you can eat BBQ's!! lol









if any of you guys are going look out for a bloke with dreads riding a red n white 2000 Yamaha R6 closely followed by a new Kawasaki green ZX6R


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2008)

sweet dude, the 24 heures du mans is a pretty sweet race.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 11, 2008)

That RULES! 

Have fun, I know I would!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2008)

One of my workmates has gone in what we affectionately refer to as his "pikey van". If you see a 6 foot-ish guy with short dark hair who thinks he's god's gift to women in a silver Leyland Daf camper, that's him.


----------



## Lee (Jun 11, 2008)

I hate you 



Seriously though, that's awesome. You'll have a ton of fun


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 11, 2008)

I would love to do that sometime, colour me jealous


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 13, 2008)

Nearly managed it this year... didn't sadly  still will be going to the British Grand Prix at Silverstone though.

Should be really close and exciting up at the front at Le Mans this year... Audi and Peugeot are going to be going absolutely all out. Peugeot look to have the car (though it's been unreliable at times), but Audi's driver team is better... we will see.


----------



## halsinden (Jun 13, 2008)

what's doubly fantastic is that it means i can break into his house and steal the 7 string les paul now. he'll never know.

sometimes, it becomes achingly clear how amazing i am.

H


----------



## JohnnyChaos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm back!!  
that was an interesting trip. it was very surreal riding down there. almost every car was british and all going to the same place. some amazing cars. I saw a Zonda, a Konigzeggeggzzz, Lamborghini's, loads of Ferrari's and Porsche's, Ford GT, a gang of Aston Martins.. plenty of classic race cards. and you'd still get some gimp in a peugeot 205 rev his halfords exhaust as he rode past lol. 

mmmmm 






got there Thursday evening to catch the end of the qualifying.
The Federation of Danish Motor racing were a little confused as to how a couple of English guys had managed to get tickets to their camp, but they we're friendly enough. 






Friday was pit walk day. as the teams were busy making final tweaks they opened up the pits for everyone to wander round. Was surprising how much sticky tape they used on these things!! lol































the race started 3pm Saturday. they went round once with a pace car and which pulled off just before the start/finish line and the noise as they all thundered past was phenomenal






I didn't get any pics of the actual race.. I didn't mange to take a decent one. bloody phone cameras. the cars got up to about 200mph at a couple of points and I had no chance with the camera delay lol. 
I did take some short vids though, but haven't uploaded them yet.

Overall I enjoyed it.. 24hours was a bit much for me though. it hit me about 5am Sunday morning when I was trying to get some sleep. I had earplugs and ear defenders on and could still hear them race past as well as the TV helicopters over head and I'd just had enough. 

I did really enjoy the ride home though 
Took it steady cos the French police were out in force to catch the Brits going home. 
saw one guy with a cam the side of a bridge, as we went past hiding behind were 4 Police bikes and 2 Impretza's lol! 

We did witness this harley crash though on the dual carriageway. His mate made a last min turn to a petrol station and it looked like he wasn't watching, then broke too hard, locked his back wheel up. 
the bike went down and flipped though the air and he slammed in to the barriers. 
we did go see if we could help and he seemed ok.. was more concerned about his paint job  
We heard from one of his mates on the Ferry he needed 17 stitches on his knee and broke his ankle. so he was lucky


----------



## halsinden (Jun 17, 2008)

i dunno why, but the identical tent rows have this slightly nazi / military quality to them.

H


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2008)

those new lamorghinis look like ass

sounds awesome though, I really want to go sometime


----------



## playstopause (Jun 17, 2008)

Villeneuve's team finished 2nd. 

Oh well, maybe next year... Villeneuve really wants to win that race, wich would be another "classic" race win under his belt.


----------



## Nerina (Jun 17, 2008)




----------

